# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ogen >  Last van rare knipperen beweging en rare kijk rechteroog s'avonds

## breaker

Ik heb laatste 14 dagen klachten met mij ogen.

Mij klachten zijn dat er weleens een rare knipperbeweging is. Ik zie alles meer dan twee keer snel knipperen. Wat best vervelend is. Dit komt steeds meer voor.

En ik heb nog een klacht dat vooral in de avond speelt. Overdag komt dit ook voor maar dat is vaak snel weg.

Heb dit met mij rechteroog. Het probleem is dat het kijken moeilijk gaat het lijkt wel of mij bril vuil is terwijl dit niet het geval is. Het is net of iemand een blaadje met een kleine gat voor je ogen houd en je moet door dat kleine gaatje kijken. Na een half uurtje of na een uur is dit weg getrokken.
Aan mij rechter is verder niks te zien.

Ik ben al naar de opticien geweest. Helaas had de optometrist geen tijd. Wel hebben de sterkte van mij bril gecontroleerd en die is nog goed.
Ik heb een afspraak met de optometrist gemaakt.

Ik ben zelf 26 jaar heb vroeger nachtlenzen gedragen dit is meer dan een jaar geleden ik weet niet of dit wat te maken heeft. Nu draag ik altijd de bril en soms contact lenzen bij het sporten dit is nooit langer dan 4 uur.


Weet iemand wat dit eventueel kan zijn ?

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Breaker: Dat is erg vervelend als je ogen zoveel knipperen...kan dit door medicijnen komen als een bijwerking?

ik heb helaas geen goed antwoord voor je in de zin dat ik het niet weet...wel zijn je ogen enorm belangrijk dus ik zou geen enkel risico willen lopen en nemen!!! als het nu nog zo is dan zou ik een verwijzing naar een specialist maken...
veel sterkte...misschien heb je al stappen ondernomen maar laat je nooit wegsturen als je zeker weet dat er iets aan de hand is!!! wel normaal als je een afspraak maakt zodat deze persoon er aandacht aan kan schenken... :Wink: 
Sterkte gewenst...

Groeten van Elisabeth...

----------

